# Tomb Raider Reboot (2012)



## Mandalorianer (10 Mai 2011)

*"Tomb Raider" Reboot schlängelt sich voran


Für die einen vielleicht ein Fluch, für andere ein Segen. 
"Tomb Raider", die Verfilmung der bekannten Spielereihe,
wird neu aufgelegt,Doch ohne Angie.
​*


2013 soll es soweit sein, dann planen GK Films und weitere Produktionsstudios die Veröffentlichung des Tomb Raider Reboots. Wie bereits zuvor sollen mehrere Teile entstehen, die sexy Lara Croft bei ihren spannenden Abenteuern zeigt. Einst wurde Angelina Jolie durch ihre Rolle als heldenhafte Amazone bekannt, eine Rolle, in der sie viele Männer gerne sahen.

2001 und 2003 kamen Tomb Raider und Tomb Raider - Die Wiege des Lebens in die Kinos, die weltweit 432 Mio. Dollar einspielten. Insgesamt waren die Filme auch recht nett, aber am Ende des Tages fanden nicht wenige, dass mehr draus gemacht hätte werden können. Ob das Vorhaben nun gelingt? Graham King, einer der Produzenten, freut sich jedenfalls, dass das erfolgreiche Phänomen weitergeführt wird und neue Filme entstehen. Nachdem es einige Jahre im Vorfeld des Reboots auch den einen oder anderen Namen einer Darstellerin gab (zuletzt Kristen Stewart aus Twilight), ist aktuell offen, wer die Rolle tatsächlich verkörpern wird.

Die Firma Eidos Interactive brachte 1996 das erste Spiel Tomb Raider auf den Markt und konnte einen gigantischen Coup landen - wurde doch Lara Croft neben den Mario Brothers zu einer der bekanntesten Figuren der Videospielgeschichte. Der Sprung auf die Leinwand war also nur eine Frage der Zeit.



*Tomb Raider Reboot (2012)​*


*Mark Fergus und Hawk Ostby werden das Drehbuch*
* für den geplanten "Tomb Raider"-Reboot schreiben.*
​ 


Wird diesmal alles besser? Zweimal schickte Paramount Angelina Jolie als Lara Croft auf Abenteuerreise. War der erste Film noch ein Erfolg, so war die Fortsetzung doch ein Desaster. Leider kam keiner der beiden Filme qualitativ auch nur im Ansatz an die Spielereihe heran.

Jetzt ist mit dem Tomb Raider Reboot ein Neustart der Reihe geplant und schon bei den Autoren will man alles besser machen. So soll das oscarnominierte Autorenteam Mark Fergus und Hawk Ostby ein Drehbuch schreiben. Zu den früheren Werken von Mark Fergus und Hawk Ostby gehören nicht nur Iron Man, sondern auch der in diesem Jahr kommende Cowboys und Aliens Film. Da auch die Spielereihe derzeit einer Frischzellenkur unterzogen wird, könnten Spiel und Film hier wohlmöglich Hand in Hand gehen.

Das erste Tomb Raider Spiel erschien übrigens Ende 1996 und wir erinnern uns noch gern an diese Zeit zurück, als wir mit Lara Höhlen und Kavernen untersuchten, während wir Atlantis auf der Spur waren. Vielleicht schafft es der Tomb Raider Reboot diese Atmosphäre wieder zu wecken.


*Gruss Gollum*


----------



## Spezi30 (12 Mai 2011)

dass die ohne Jolie ist, ist schon mal mit die beste Nachricht der letzten fünf Jahre :WOW:


----------



## Flaming Sword (21 Mai 2011)

Am liebsten wäre mir folgende Schauspielerin:

Julia Benson - IMDb







Wenn man die ersten paar Spiele berücksichtigt, hätte sie die richtigen Formen.


----------



## wergoatlord (10 Apr. 2015)

thank you the movie pc game is also good


----------



## mystique (26 März 2016)

Love the game! (Still had the picture of Angelina Jolie everytime I think of Tomb Raider.. )


----------



## btvs87 (17 Okt. 2016)

loved the films, hope these are good too


----------



## zerocool77 (26 Apr. 2017)

Mal sehen wie sich Alicia Vikander macht die Filme mit ihr waren immer ganz gut.


----------



## 24th (5 Mai 2018)

zerocool77 schrieb:


> Mal sehen wie sich Alicia Vikander macht die Filme mit ihr waren immer ganz gut.



Kann ich nur zustimmen!!!


----------

